# DWL-G520+ , DWL-G650+ driver for TI ACX111 working

## watergate

OK I'm going crazy. Did anyone get it to work. I have tried many drivers but I didn't get anyone to work. 

Do anyone have these cards working.

My latest try is the ndiswrapper but I get

# ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/GPLUS.INF

Loads fine but

# modprobe ndiswrapper

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: unresolved symbol preempt_count

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: unresolved symbol kernel_locked

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.o: insmod ndiswrapper failed

Please help me throw away Windows for good (I beleive my grub installation did that already  ( :Laughing: ))

----------

## TheCoop

did you try the acx100 drivers? (acx100.sf.net) they work fine for my g650+

----------

## watergate

 *Quote:*   

> did you try the acx100 drivers? (acx100.sf.net) they work fine for my g650+

 

I have tried them but now when you say it works for you I might give it a go again. I have only tried it on the DWL-G520+ so far so I guess there might be a difference between the cards even if they use the same chipset. Thanks for the information since couldn't see any references for these cards and drivers that work in the forum.

----------

## taskara

 *watergate wrote:*   

> did you try the acx100 drivers? (acx100.sf.net) they work fine for my g650+

 

hi watergate can I ask a question?

I am in the process of getting this card to work.. coudl I ask what driver you used for the firmware?

I have downloaded the driver for the DWL-G650+ from dlink.com.au and the radio files that should be there aren't there:

These are the files I have:

```
FwRad16.bin  FwRad17.bin  GPLUS.inf  GPLUS.sys
```

According to the instructions at http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php I need 

```
RADIO0d.BIN, RADIO11.BIN, RADIO15.BIN, WLANGEN.BIN, TIACX111.BIN
```

any clue as to which ones I should rename to what? or should I be using something entirely different altogether?

cheers

----------

## taskara

hmm.. well i ran make fetch_firmware and that downloaded the driver, but still didnt' give me all the required files..

I notice WEP doesn't work with this card either.. which is a bit of a pain.. I'll have to connect them vpn or something..

----------

## Logge

Hi...

I found this thread while looking for the same answer...

I have a G650+ myself which I've got working with ndiswrapper and the GPLUS.inf-file shipped with the card when I bought it... The problem is that there is difficulties to set a WEP-key to it... I had one working a while but then I did something to the system or the router/AP, don't remember, and haven't been able to set one since then... All the other stuff/capabillities that the card services are, in my belives, working...

I do not know what's causing the WEP-problem though...

// Logge

----------

## Axklor

Hi.

I've had the same problems trying to get the DWL-G650+ to work.

My Hardware revision is B1 and F/W revision is 2.04, shown the on back of the box that came with the card.

Using the native linux drivers from acx100.sf.net I could not get the card to operate properly, the module would load and it would say its loaded the firmware, and show details of the card etc etc. wlan0 would show in iwconfig, but nothing else worked for the card.

I tried a few different versions of the driver, including cvs, which would not compile, As well as a few different firmware flavours described with the acx111 drivers. No such luck at all.

My first attempt at ndiswrapper was using the "stable" pre 1.0 version module, with dlink drivers v2.04 (usually comes on the cd too) with the Win2000 inf file. The module would not load at all.

The newest stable ndiswrapper; v1.11, with the same drivers, involved removing the driver and installing it again using:

```
ndiswrapper -e GPLUS

ndiswrapper -i GPLUS.inf
```

Loading the module was a success, wlan0 showed up, and I was able to scan for my local AP (which showed up nicely), but then running the command:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid>
```

caused the ndiswrapper module to crash and a kernel panic.

Trying ndiswrapper-cvs gave the same results.

My next attempt was a success, and is so far the easiest way i have seen a dwl-g650+ working.

First emerge ndiswrapper v1.11, using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in your /etc/make.conf to unmask this version:

```
emerge ndiswrapper

wget ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/wireless/dwl-g650+_rev_Bx/DWL-G650+_rev_Bx_Drv_v202.zip

unzip DWL-G650+_rev_Bx_Drv_v202.zip
```

downloads and unzips the windows driver (v2.02 because 2.04 did not work)

```
ndiswrapper -i WinXP/GPLUS.inf

modprobe ndiswrapper
```

Installs the driver and loads the module, then try:

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

Should show up successful, then try scanning for local AP's:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

This didn't work for me so do not get discouraged if it doesn't work for you

Next associate your essid with the card:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid>
```

if this works, iwconfig should show up the essid and the AP MAC address, then all that is left to do is:

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

I hope this helps as it is the simplest way for me, plus the ndiswrapper module supports WEP and WPA with TKIP, which is ideal.

----------

## watergate

Hi all and thanks for the answers!

I got it to work know with ndiswrapper as well. 

But really I don't understand why chipset makers don't provide drivers for their products.

Ciao

----------

## Fuzzo

Have you tried to set up an Ad Hoc 802.11g network?

Do you have edited the file xxxx:xxxx.conf in /etc/ndiswrapper/drivername/ ?

----------

## Adrien

wpa_supplicant + ndiswrapper works with acx100/111 chipsets tough...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

